# Female Betta(s) in a Community Tank?



## xNick (Jan 14, 2012)

I am in the process of developing a 20 gallon planted community tank with plans for the following fish:



10x Neon Tetra
3x Mollys
3x Platys
2x Apple Snails
AqAdvisor has me at 80% stocked (link) so was wondering if it's possible to have any female betta in the tank (perhaps 2-3?). Will there be compatability issues if I decide to go down that path?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Female bettas are often just as aggresive as thier male counterparts.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

you should read the sorority sticky in the betta care board (first board i think?) they usually recommend no less than four females, which it doesnt look like you have room for. but im not an expert.


----------



## xNick (Jan 14, 2012)

djembekah said:


> you should read the sorority sticky in the betta care board (first board i think?) they usually recommend no less than four females, which it doesnt look like you have room for. but im not an expert.


Yea, I have read that before. Adding 4 females takes it up to 94% stocked, so I was more worried about their behaviour.

If they get as agressive as males I might avoid them for the time being.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i think actually, the more girls you have, the agression is spread out more. or thats what i understood. you could always just add one of them? or try the two to three, im no expert


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You could just add one female. That stocking level would be fine.


----------



## xNick (Jan 14, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> You could just add one female. That stocking level would be fine.


Thanks, I think that is what I will do. If it doesn't work out I can always go back to the setup that I have now (male and female betta in a split tank)


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

i have just the single female in my community tank, which has a honey gourami, harlequins, couple of guppies, a mollie, two bristle nosed catfish, kuhli loachs, black neons, and they get on fine


----------

